# Have you ever gotten dental implants?



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

My uncle has a dental milling machine at his office so he can produce all that stuff in real time instead of sending it out.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

ACManHouston said:


> You mean like porcelain crowns? I heard those are quite the bank breakers... In that they cost A LOT.


You still need a crown (or whatever they call it) on top of your implant.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Sad to hear that a bunch of contractors would go to Mexico to get discounted dental care. And yet we complain when someone hires a crew from down there to do construction work.


Nothing sad or wrong about helping someone make a living by using their service offered that they went to school for, paid to get a shop set up, paid for advertising, etc..

If someone wants to use a LEGAL crew from anywhere to do work, more power to them. What sucks is when one is paying taxes, insurance, and all of the other costs that come from being above board and then gets screwed by people who are gaming the system by not playing by the rules.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

ACManHouston said:


> I have been debating it. I have 2 teeth that are all but useless and I know this is an option but the thought of having a screw in my jaw freaks me out. Anyone ever have these done? Does it hurt for a long time?


Just a little P.S. on my post about dental work in Mexico. I was wrong on the total price (abutment and crown). It's closer to $1,500.00 than to $2,000.00. First thing to do is find a good dentist and have them check out your teeth and chart a course of action then go from there.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> The wall has holes I see...


They're called border crossings, try to get in Mexico and you'll see them on both their north and south borders.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rio said:


> They're called border crossings, try to get in Mexico and you'll see them on both their north and south borders.


I know I've driven through the Mexico boarder.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

My wife had 4 crowns done in Mexico. She then had all 4 crowns redone here after the first crown done in Mexico came off. Turns out none were fitted properly. This dentist was a referral from folks who had been there before and had work done.


----------



## ACManHouston (Feb 10, 2017)

While the topic of going to Mexico is interesting... I don't think I will be doing that. I get why people do but I don't want to risk anything. I have heard horror stories... :ninja:


----------

